

Hey, Hipster – "Ninja" Isn’t Cool: What Developers Really Want to Be Called Is… - Gayle
http://www.technologywoman.com/2011/11/18/hey-hipster-ninja-isnt-cool-what-developers-really-want-to-be-called-is/

======
steverb
My general impression is that whenever someone uses a title like "ninja" is
that the company is either a super large, largely clueless enterprise which is
unwilling to pay market rates or a super small, largely clueless start-up
which is unable to pay market rates.

I'm a professional. I don't need silly job titles, or gold stars on my report
card. I need my employer to pay market rate, trust my judgement and allow me
to do what I do better than they do (which is what they are paying me for).

------
Chil
It depends on which kind of personality you want to attract. The immature
state of an early stage startup could be seen as attractive.

By the way, there is no point in trying to be cool using the same terms
'ninja' and 'rockstar' over and over. HR, where is your creativity?

------
ramblerman
That first graph is terrible. Making hate and love similar shades of purple.

I'm not even gonna pain my head to understand what the colored bands mean.

------
ktf
I'd be just as turned off by a job posting for a "ninja" as I would be by a
blog post addressing a "hipster." Why favor one buzzword over another?

